

Python 3.4.0 alpha 1 released - frankydp
http://www.python.org/download/releases/3.4.0/

======
bsaul
Sorry to harass the hn community over this one more time, but does anyone
knows if optional static typing is even being discussed as a future evolution
for python ? I know about the pep for annotations that could be used for that
( but in a non standardized way ), i know about the mypy project ( which seems
like a one man project), but is that all ?

~~~
asperous
Well there is Cython, which is compatible with your every day python, but it
might not be what you're looking for. Rpython has some type inference, but
it's designed exclusively to be used to make interpreters; no standard
libraries or anything.

Personally I think the most amazing and practical (but possibly difficult)
thing to do is to add global type inferencing (Hindley–Milner?) to (a fork
of?) Jython.

There's also python-like languages with static typing already like boo:
[http://boo.codehaus.org/](http://boo.codehaus.org/)

------
kzrdude
They still list SHA-3 as one of the features, even though the standard isn't
released yet, and it will surely change details from the keccak submission
(has been hinted at several conferences).

By introducting functions like `sha3_256` they are setting themselves up for a
big compatibility fiasco.

~~~
nknighthb
I cannot conceive of the world in which substantive changes would be made
between now and publication. The algorithm has been vetted as-is, any changes
would need extensive reevaluation. It would basically be starting the process
over.

~~~
kzrdude
It's not substantive changes, but any change is enough to change
compatibility. If you doubt me, go to the NIST website for SHA-3
standardization and check out the conference talks they linnk to.

~~~
nknighthb
I didn't realize they hadn't selected final parameters yet. I guess I blindly
assumed they wouldn't be so reckless as to run the clock down this far.
Another reason not to trust NIST's judgement.

Nonetheless, you're still panicking over nothing. 3.4.0 won't be released
until next year.

~~~
kzrdude
I don't understand why it would be a bad thing for them to take their time to
make the standard as good as possible. It's going to live for pretty long.

~~~
nknighthb
They're doing the exact opposite. They chose an underspecified "winner". The
public vetting period for what actually becomes SHA-3 will now be a mere 90
days.

------
etanol
I can't see any mention of the new asynchronous programming support presented
by Guido in this year's PyCon. Has it been discarded from this release?

~~~
raymondh
Tulip is a work in progress. It will be ready when it is ready :-)

Guido is still planning for this to make it into Python 3.4. This isn't a beta
release. There are more features to come.

------
glazskunrukitis
Sweet - a standardized "enum" module. I wonder if/when will Django adapt this
in their Model definition?

~~~
RogerL
Seconded - I just made a gushing sound that made my girlfriend think I saw a
puppy online or something.

I _may_ need help.

~~~
burntsushi
Note that you can actually use the same `enum` interface on Python 2.4+ now
that it has been standardized. Just install from PyPI. :-) [1]

[1] -
[https://pypi.python.org/pypi/enum34](https://pypi.python.org/pypi/enum34)

